# Prostatakrebs > Ernährung & Nahrungsergänzungen >  Antarktis-Krill

## Harald

Hallo Ernährungsbewußte;

habe heute in einer (Klatsch) Zeitung über den "Antarktis-Krill Komplex" gelesen. 

Einleitungssatz: Eine unglaubliche Entdeckung des Arztes und Wissenschaftlers Dr. Bartholome Grillo liess die Medizinforscher auf der ganzen Welt aufhorchen.......

Dann die folgenden Aussagen:

Antarktis Krill Komplex hat eine 300-fach stärkere entzündungshemmendere Wirkung als Vitamin A u. E; weiter,  die enorm gesundheitsfördernden Bestandteile von Antarktis Krill-Komplex enthalten außerdem die besonders förderlichen Phospholipid-Omega 3-Säuren, die rund 50 mal stärker sind als normale Omega 3-Fischöle.

Hat jemand eine Meinung?


Schönen Sonntag wünscht
Harald

----------


## Ulrich

Eine Beschreibung findet sich im Prevent-Network:

http://www.preventnetwork.com/pn_nae...-krilloil.html

Ulrich

----------


## Wolfgang aus Berlin

Hallo Harald,

bei der Life Extension Foundation (LEF)  findest Du ein Produkt mit Antarktis-Krill-Öl (Neptune Krill Oil). Siehe hier:  http://www.lef.org/newshop/items/item04095.html . Informationen zur LEF: http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/showthread.php?t=1578

Der sogenannte ORAC-Wert ist 48 mal höher. Zitat aus dem Internet (http://shop.vitaminwelten.de/product...eg--Kaps-.html) :"Der ORAC Wert misst, wie gut und wie lange vor Freien Radikalen geschützt wird". Der ist lt. Angabe der LEF "greater than 300 times Vitamin A and Vitamin E and 48 times greater than most fish oils".

Du kannst aber m.E. genauso gut Fischöl nehmen. Das ist preiswerter. Es ist eine größere Menge erforderlich. 
Zitat  aus dem LEF-Link oben: "Double-blind, placebo-controlled, randomized clinical trials prove NKO is twice as potent as fish oil " (ist zweimal so stark, wie Fischöl)

Über die hervorragende Wirkung von Fischöl findest Du gute Informationen hier: http://www.promann-hamburg.de/Fishoil.htm 
Es sollte das wichtigste Nahrungsergänzungsmittel für jeden sein, weil damit alle entzündlichen Prozesse, von Prostatitis über Reuma, Depressionen bis Alzheimer beeinflusst werden. Es gibt auch Studien, die eine Auswirkung auf Krebszellen nachweisen. 

Gruß Wolfgang

----------

